# chicks chicks and more chicks



## allen (Aug 25, 2007)

ok here is what is happening i have pins thats 1 chick then i am getting 5 more chicks 2-3 weeks that will make it 6 chicks i have 2 hens with eggs so far 5 fertile with them with 2 more eggs to be determined that makes it 11 chicks and another pair mating due to start to be laid this friday i have a waiting list of 12 chicks for 8 people i did turn down 2 people they failed the stretch test


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

You're gonna be one busy guy. 

Are you keeping any of the chicks?


----------



## allen (Aug 25, 2007)

if there is any pearls yes i love my pearls so far i have 5 pearls


----------



## sweetrsue (Jul 8, 2008)

What is the Stretch test Allen? Can I assume it has something to do with Stretch?


----------



## allen (Aug 25, 2007)

i let the person no ahead of time that when they come to my place stretch will be out if he swoops around in an attack mode then no sale mike passed the test but will kim pass it


----------



## sweetrsue (Jul 8, 2008)

How can you even doubt that?


----------



## allen (Aug 25, 2007)

hey if he don,t aprove then no sale


----------



## kimmikefids (Aug 2, 2008)

u know stretch will like me!!! if he likes mikey he will definately like me


----------



## allen (Aug 25, 2007)

yea i no i could not resist


----------



## allen (Aug 25, 2007)

ok here is the latest update so far at my place i have 8 eggs with another hen due to start to lay friday fertile eggs are out of 8 eggs so far 5 eggs wich i expect 2 of the three will be fertile


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

allen said:


> i let the person no ahead of time that when they come to my place stretch will be out if he swoops around in an attack mode then no sale mike passed the test but will kim pass it


Bahahahaahaha!

Hope you get some fertile eggs.


----------



## TeacherMom (Feb 3, 2009)

HAHA That's what I tell people about my husband. just kidding!


----------



## allen (Aug 25, 2007)

well just to let you no i now have 9 eggs 7 are fertile plus i,m getting 5 chicks from a breeder and yum yum is due to lay this weekend sometime


----------

